# DOS Antivirus Programs for Windows ME?



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a computer running Win ME that is continuously rebooting and I believe that it has a virus. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can get an antivirus program that can run from a floppy disc and using only DOS (since it won't boot up and stay in Windows).

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

AVG will allow you to create a dos recovery disk, as will nearly all virus checkers. I use AVG and use its options to create the recovery files in a folder and then burn them to a DOS boot CD.


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmmmmmm...good idea.........but....I can't even access the bios to change the boot sequence.....I've tried every key on my keyboard..... 

How am I SUPPOSED to access the bios of an IBM computer running Windows ME?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

What model PC


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may find that its already setup to boot from the floppy first with a bit of luck.

I like F-PROT a stand alone virus program 
http://members.aol.com/don5408/fprot.html


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

The model is an IBM NetVista running Windows ME.

Sorry but I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is the F1 key to enter the setup.


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Thnaks,

I got into the bios finally but didn't find where to set the Boot Sequence..... Been through the whole thing 3 times.

This computer was NEVER on the internet ever. For about 5 years it was just a local machine. Then without any protection from antivirus it was put on the internet and got infected. Now it just reboots and reboots and reboots.

I am trying to locate some DOS commands that will restore the registry. There has to be a way to do this using a floopy. But I don't know any of the commands... although I am looking.

Also, isn't there a set of DOS commands that could allow me to see what programs are starting up and then aloow me to STOP them from loading? If so, would it be possible to stop the virus from loading using DOS?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The post above on F-Prot may help - you can run a virus program from floppys stand alone.

There also the Ultimate Boot CD - if you can get the boot sequence sorted with lots of tools on
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

It may be the blaster virus - that shuts PC's down 
heres a program to remove that from floppy 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.removal.tool.html
I had the problem on a win98 PC and managed to fix using the above tool.
But the PC was just shutting down not restarting

I wonder if you have corrupted a driver - no sign of a blue screen at all during the reboot
I assume hitting F8 on boot does not bring up safe mode at all

I think the program you are after is scanreg - details here
http://www.computerhope.com/scanregh.htm

some infor on DOS
http://home.att.net/~gobruen/progs/dos_batch/dos_intro.html
http://www.computerhope.com/msdos.htm


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the assistance.... but I gave up and took my PC to a techie.

I just couldn't get it to boot to the floppy or the CD Rom. I looked everywhere in the bios and could not find a way to change the boot sequence. It was a frustrating waste of time (and patience.....LOL)

For those of you who wanted to know it's an IBM.

So thanks again for your help.

Maybe next time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you know details of fix - to post here for others to see/learn from - or just fixed by techie


----------



## AudioKal (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, that's a good question. 

I haven't got the computer back yet but when I do I'll ask the techie what he did to fix it, than I'll post back here for all to see.


----------

